# Looking for a Room in HK!!!!!



## giacomoa (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

i'm 24 yo italian guy. I'm looking for a studio or a single room in a flat to share in HK ( Soho, Whanchai, Central, Midlevel, shan whan, etc) quite close to Central.

I'm going to stay here till October or more. I'm working in TST as a training. I'm Available till now. /SNIP/

I would like to spend less than 6000 HKD per month.

Thanks ciao

Giacomo


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

you might find a tiny old place for 6,000. Electricity, water, internet will be another cost on top of rent. JW


----------



## Justin Guitar (Jun 18, 2011)

*Advice*

Hey Buddy, 

There are some property websites in HK that you might like to browse through. One I find pretty simple is hongkongpropertysearch . com and they let you get directly in contact with the owner so there's no commission too.

Happy house hunting!


----------

